# Found This Gem Today



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm sure she got a good price first time around....


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I'm sure she got a good price first time around....


Yup, with the most mysterious warranty of all, the Tailgate Warranty!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Kevin said:


> Yup, with the most mysterious warranty of all, the Tailgate Warranty!


We call it the 'tail light' warranty, lasts until they are out of sight.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

MechanicalDVR said:


> We call it the 'tail light' warranty, lasts until they are out of sight.


You can see lights better than a tailgate at night though... So one will last longer than the other LOL


----------



## Metersocket648 (Feb 8, 2021)

Kevin said:


> You can see lights better than a tailgate at night though... So one will last longer than the other LOL


I've never seen anything quite like it, it was meth engineering at its finest


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

They did have green phase tape though, at least one of them has had some training.


----------



## Metersocket648 (Feb 8, 2021)

460 Delta said:


> They did have green phase tape though, at least one of them has had some training.


Right 😂


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

User name checks out.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I made a killing on this install


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> I made a killing on this install


You bury the body close by?


----------



## wiz1997 (Mar 30, 2021)

MechanicalDVR said:


> We call it the 'tail light' warranty, lasts until they are out of sight.


I like to tell folks I offer an "out of sight warranty".
Soon as I'm out of sight, the warranty ends.


----------



## taglicious (Feb 8, 2020)

Metersocket648 said:


> Here's another "Gem Of The Trade"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that abs sprinkler pipe?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I’m so stupid I wouldn’t know if a guy in a parking lot was smoking meth, cigars or salmon.


----------



## taglicious (Feb 8, 2020)

99cents said:


> I’m so stupid I wouldn’t know if a guy in a parking lot was smoking meth, cigars or salmon.


... lets take a walk...
The description of a recovering/still using meth addict... antsy, twitchy, talks fast, usually has something in their mouth, cigarette, vape, chew < habits are habits... doing things as if ocd (self proclaimed) never the same time on the job but definitely off. < always making accusations as to they're out to get me, did you see that guy lookin at me<... (why is it always THAT GUY?) or yo man come here, did you know I have a sixth sense about people? Like that chick, shes a fed....
weight fluctuates...
If you're not directly rubbin elbows with someone that's in it, you'd never notice... 
THATS NOT A BAD THING😉


----------

